# Hinges for a plywood lid



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just completed an outdoor storage box. 64" by 12" and 10" high.

3/4" pine sanded outdoor ply. Pine trim.

Lid will be the 3/4" ply. Will screw into 1/2" pine trim on the box lip.

My concern is will screws hold in the 3/4 ply? I plan to use gate hinges.

Thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you are concerned, drill through the plywood and bolt it on with some small machine screws.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Very good idea, thanks. I think I will use screws and then if they fail use your suggestion.

Thanks very much


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

One other thought. If you do go the machine screw route, be sure to use a washer on the inside so the nut doesn't tear out the wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Coarse thread screws should be OK.








 







.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Coarse thread screws I will get.

Here is a picture, maybe. The lid bowes a little. I'm planning on two or three gate hinges. I can get a SS piano hinge, more expensive. Think I should? Lastly, if it still bowes a little after the hinge install I will install a latch on front.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered a piano hinge. I think it's the way to go. Just need to find SS screws now:sad:


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Try the Bolt Depot. LOTS of screws and bolts and things...

Here's the pointer: www.boltdepot.com


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks I'll bookmark it.

I bought machine screws from Lowe's.


----------

